

Interview with RingCentral: how to appear like a huge company, even if you're just one guy - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/10/10/interview-with-ringcentral/

======
Angostura
For anyone in a similar situation in the UK, I recommend
<http://www.voipfone.co.uk/> I've used them from a while as I'm based from
home. You can get a London number routed to a dedicated VoIP phone hanging off
your router, you also get voicemail that goes to your e-mail for free and an
SMS notification etc when a voicemail is left.

Not involved with them, but just a happy punter who found he could set up shop
at home without installing a second line.

------
jonas_b
I can see the problem that this company wants to solve.

However, for most people, including me, the problem is that there are too many
"Press 9 to speak to a human", not too few.

The real problem to solve, is how to automate systems so that you don't have
to call companies for chicken-shit issues, stuff that you could probably solve
through a web system anyhow.

~~~
brfox
I use RingCentral for my one vacation rental and am very happy with them.
Guests like to call me up to reserve the house or ask lots of questions. It
helps to build some trust since renting a house for your family to live in for
a week is a pricey thing, and I like to talk to the person to make sure that
they won't damage everything.

RingCentral has a nice web interface with lots of control and cheap minute
plans. They accept faxes, then email them to you, and you can listen to
voicemail via the website, too.

------
brm
Being one guy is ok and it can be a competitive advantage to be human. Where
people run into trouble and spend lots of cash is paying for stuff to make
them seem more like a "real company"... this service, ornate business cards,
office decorations, office space etc

